
US government says Theranos lab poses 'immediate jeopardy to patient safety' - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10853340/government-says-theranos-lab-poses-immediate-threat-to-public-safety
======
maxerickson
Most of the discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747)

------
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10983747),
which has the more active discussion. Normally we'd prefer the earlier
submission (which this one was by a few minutes), but that one is ranking
higher on the page, which suggests that people found the original source more
informative.

